# Pendell apiaries



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

Two packages last year. One swarmed. Both made honey and filled out boxes. Both overwintered even though I stole the honey for another swarm I caught.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

broodhead said:


> Ordered several queens recently and they are first class suppliers. Queens were all cordovan and in excellent condition. I would strongly recommend this supplier!


I've wanted to order a a few Cordovans queens. Do you have any pricing info for them? How far in advance did you have to order?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone have contact info?


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

beeman2009 said:


> Anyone have contact info?


http://www.pendellapiaries.com/


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Great queens.
Wonderful people!


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Dont know why you wouldn't put the prices on the website.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Hillbillybees said:


> Dont know why you wouldn't put the prices on the website.


 possibilities: 

1) price varies with availability/supply
2) prefer not to compete with others on simple asked $ basis (would you want to sell a limited resource at lowest bidder price?)
3) has enough word of mouth referrals to sell enough queens w/o posting price list.

Any of these, or others, might be sufficient reason. If you want to know the price, give them your email. Or is that too personal? And Hey! There's one more possible reason some might not post a price list if their business history didn't start with it.


----------

